# Marionette Show



## Luminosity (Jul 2, 2004)

Ok this is my own .... I cant find my journal tonight ....for the stuff I want to put in but this and the other poem (above this thread) will do for now .... 


*Marionette Show*

You finally 
let my heart go.
Untied our strings ... now 
I was dirty from my fall
You dropped me right in the mud ...
you know...
But .... look at me now 
Standing in the pouring rain
Tendils of soaking hair curving down my bare back
 drowning ivy   
Sparkling clean new girl
Lipstick smeared down my chin , ha..
they must wonder whose blood I've been sucking.
Oh I've been sick over you 
This hazy year gone by.
Your virus , eating my core.
As I sat .. in the pain-lit dark  
Contemplated...
What went wrong, if it was me
or you ?
Waiting 
for this curse to abate.  
Trying... not to hate
as you wound my strings tightly 
and yanked 
your lips moving to my ear and murmuring
" Baby.. your dance ,  I once loved...
It bores me today...
But remain on your shelf in my absence
While I wander off and play 
never forget
you're mine...
my darling marionette
no one loves you more 
then I.."
Now... this last blow...
you've bought me to my knees again 
in this smoky , loud disco
With that apathetic girl clinging to your side.
My mouth fallen open in 
Incomprehension.
I'm fed the bitter medicine
and through the sting , I suddenly ...finally 
feel good 
and light again
I'm walkin in the rain , the dirts washing down
Sparkling clean new girl.


----------



## manda (Jul 10, 2004)

very heartfelt and raw Lumi...

i really like the imagery you've used.
thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks Manda hon !


----------

